# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco IPSec: Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο απομακρυσμένο δίκτυο από το Router

## cb_papi

Έχω φτιάξει ένα IPSec Tunnel χρησιμοποιώντας ένα Cisco 2821 και ένα Mikrotik Router. Ας πούμε ότι έχει αυτές τις ρυθμίσεις:

Δίκτυο Α, Cisco 2821:

Τοπικό Δίκτυο: 192.168.1.0/24
Τοπική IP: 192.168.1.1, g0/1
WAN IP: 7.7.7.1, Dialer1 (με PPPoE)

Δίκτυο Β, Mikrotik:

Τοπικό Δίκτυο: 192.168.2.0/24
Τοπική IP: 192.168.2.1
WAN IP: 7.7.7.2

Οι υπολογιστές του Δικτύου Α μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν επιτυχώς με τους υπολογιστές του Δικτύου Β και το Router του Δικτύου Β μέσω του Tunnel.
Οι υπολογιστές του Δικτύου Β μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν επιτυχώς με τους υπολογιστές του Δικτύου Α και το Router του Δικτύου Α μέσω του Tunnel.

Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι το Cisco 2821 δεν μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει καθόλου με το δίκτυο Β, δηλ. π.χ. η εντολή ping 192.168.2.1 μου βγάζει Timeout. Αν όμως βάλω την εντολή ping 192.168.2.1 source g0/1 τότε το ping γίνεται κανονικά. Υποπτεύομαι ότι το Router προσπαθεί να προσπελάσει το απομακρυσμένο δίκτυο από τη WAN IP του και όχι μέσω του IPSec Tunnel. Πως θα μπορούσα να το διορθώσω αυτό;

----------


## eXpLoDeR

# ip route 192.168.2.0 255.255.255.0 tunnel Χ.Ψ.Ω

----------

